
One month with the OnePlus 2 - Billybauld
http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/25/one-month-with-the-oneplus-2-the-good-the-bad-and-the-meh/
======
Billybauld
Good read, though think the author was maybe a little generous given the
described "bugs" in the software. I just couldn't use a phone like that.

